# Making an App?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you make an App of your Web Site to put in the App Store for your Smart Phone?

big rockpile


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I thought about making apps and wondered how. Im still working on it, may be awhile.Not sure what I would have to buy. Im not sure i want to download and play with Java either.
Heres a couple of links that may get you going.

How To Write an iPhone App in 14 Days - SmallNetBuilder

MyAppBuilder.com - Create iPhone Apps & Android Apps Software/Platform.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pearl B said:


> I thought about making apps and wondered how. Im still working on it, may be awhile.Not sure what I would have to buy. Im not sure i want to download and play with Java either.
> Heres a couple of links that may get you going.
> 
> How To Write an iPhone App in 14 Days - SmallNetBuilder
> ...


Thanks!

big rockpile


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope it works for you!! Im not techie smart, and some one I know who is warned me years ago not to play with java as it could really mess up your computer.

The jist of it I get is that you need a mac to write the code - I dont have a mac. And you need to know how to write code.

[YOUTUBE]IvPxjHER8uY[/YOUTUBE] This kid seems to know what hes talking about, and recommends a book for the code and a few workarounds.

 I think this has it where you can do it on a pc.
How to Write Google Android Apps


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> How do you make an App of your Web Site to put in the App Store for your Smart Phone?
> 
> big rockpile


You want to make yoiur website smart phone friendly? or make an app to access your web site? Not sure where the web site comes into play?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> You want to make yoiur website smart phone friendly? or make an app to access your web site? Not sure where the web site comes into play?


Wanting to make an App to access Web Site.

big rockpile


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

use a browser from you smart phone and build a web site that is mobile phone aware.. Dont need an app for that.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got one made.

Thanks

big rockpile


----------

